# Ec9s EDC



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

Trying to find a better solution, looking at a clipdraw, anybody every try this thing?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a big fan of clips. Trigger is not protected. S light simple tuck can be very effective. One of a slit leather rather than the syn cloth type. Each person must find what works for them. A Tuck can be used either way and adjust to angle that fits you . This is a SR9c a 15 round 9mm so it a bit larger .


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Not a big fan of clips. Trigger is not protected. S light simple tuck can be very effective. One of a slit leather rather than the syn cloth type. Each person must find what works for them. A Tuck can be used either way and adjust to angle that fits you . This is a SR9c a 15 round 9mm so it a bit larger .
> View attachment 106179


I have a LC9s Pro that I carry in that holster when I want maximum concealment. It works well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I have a LC9s Pro that I carry in that holster when I want maximum concealment. It works well.


I CC a LC9S most of the time. I have one of these same type and brand holsters for for several hand guns.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Kydex holsters are pretty thin and provide much more trigger protection than a clip. Get one with a claw. The claw keeps the handle tucked up against your body so it doesn't print near as easy. 

That is how I carry my P365.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I carry the 9mm shield in a good kydex holster on a good sturdy belt. The kydex holster is light, good trigger protection, and easy to adjust the carry position as needed.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kydex hurt my quarantine formed dunlaps.

I just Pocket Carry a LCP or PM9

I have many holsters


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I use a kydex holster with my Kahr CW9. It's pretty comfortable if I keep it off my hip bone. I don't trust a holster that doesn't cover the trigger. Remember, accidents are called accidents, not on purposes!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Same type and brand holster as above with a S&W 38 body guard . It also works well with that weapon .


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

Biggest problem is she doesn't wear a belt that will support anything. She carries her gun in a garter at times, she does the purse but prefers on her person so she tried the fanny pack and hated it, and she has 2 AIWB, a traditional holster on her backpack, and a ankle holster. So, she found the clip, and if she gets it I am going to insist on a Kydex trigger guard at the very least.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I too carry an LCP in a DeSantis holster every day. I also have one for BBQ 's for my Kimber UltraCarry II


----------

